# White Co. bear.



## Unicoidawg (Nov 9, 2010)

Well I finally decided to get serious about going after a bear after years of not messing with them. I took this guy off National Forest land in White Co., he is not a monster by any means being 110lbs, but he'll work. That being said after the jungle I had to drag him out of by my lonesome I don't want one too much bigger without a few extra hands. I was actually walking out a little early since the spot I have been hunting is almost a mile in and I had seen some fresh sign in a spot when I went in this afternoon. The wind was blowing right to slip up on it on the way out and it was just loud enough to cover up my noise. Well when I got up to the flat with all the fresh sign, there he was just chilling eating white oak acorns. One shot at 75-80 yards or so from the ole trusty .270 done the trick. Now northbound to Kentucky for ole mossy horns.....


----------



## plottman88 (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats on the bear!


----------



## kno3mike (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats.......looks bigger than 110lbs....


----------



## No-Limit (Nov 9, 2010)

that's awesome man, congrats!


----------



## dirtroad (Nov 10, 2010)

Congrats man.


----------



## AliBubba (Nov 10, 2010)

Congrats - nice bear!


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 11, 2010)

good job BJ thats one less we have to worry about.


----------



## tcward (Nov 11, 2010)

Way to go BJ!


----------



## ripplerider (Nov 11, 2010)

That's just about the right dragging (and eating ) size. I'm heading to Kentucky in the morning myself for the first time. What county are you hunting? We'll be in Clinton Co. Any tips for a first-timer?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 11, 2010)

ripplerider said:


> That's just about the right dragging (and eating ) size. I'm heading to Kentucky in the morning myself for the first time. What county are you hunting? We'll be in Clinton Co. Any tips for a first-timer?



Christain Co this is our first trip up to Ky. I have hunted in Iowa, Ohio and West "BY GOD" Virginia a number of times over the years, but the majority of those times was with a bow. This is rifle and I imagine they will be on the move with the rut kicking and the orange army pushing them around. Stay in the stand as long as you can Saturday, preferably all day........ It should be fun though, you on a lease, club or family land?


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Nov 11, 2010)

congrads


----------



## 2-shot (Nov 11, 2010)

Congrats on the bear, good luck in Ky.  My friend shot a 150 10 pt up there this past wknd


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 11, 2010)

Glad you killed one.  That's the perfect one man dragging size bear.  I let the ones over 150 walk, a man alone has to hunt smarter not harder.  Good luck in Kaintuck.


----------



## ripplerider (Nov 12, 2010)

Friends family land, you probably know him he's from White co. but I won'nt mention his name on here. Has 600 acres in Clinton co., also 100 in McCreary co. Shouldnt be any pressure on the Clinton co. tract.


----------



## hatchrooster (Nov 14, 2010)

Congrats on the bear BJ.


----------



## okie32541 (Nov 28, 2010)

good lookin bear


----------

